# RESOLVED - Rabbit w/Snuffles, NY



## RandomWiktor (Jun 10, 2010)

I just received an urgent phone call regarding a rabbit with snuffles. It was found as a stray and its foster mom didn't anticipate that it would have a medical condition demanding anti-biotics and thus, vet bills. It will be euthanized within a week if an adopter or rescue is not found.

I can temporarily foster this rabbitIF a rescue group or private individual can agree to take it within a month. I am hoping a rabbit lover will step up, or someone can reccomend a rescue group in the area; I am willing to travel within a 3 hour radius of the Hudson Valley.

Please, if you can help in any way.... ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2010)

Call me tonight so I can get details. I can see what I am able to do.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 10, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I just received an urgent phone call regarding a rabbit with snuffles. It was found as a stray and its foster mom didn't anticipate that it would have a medical condition demanding anti-biotics and thus, vet bills. It will be euthanized within a week if an adopter or rescue is not found.
> 
> I can temporarily foster this rabbitIF a rescue group or private individual can agree to take it within a month. I am hoping a rabbit lover will step up, or someone can reccomend a rescue group in the area; I am willing to travel within a 3 hour radius of the Hudson Valley.
> 
> Please, if you can help in any way.... ray:


Holding onto that hope vibe, right along with you, for a reputable rescue placement (with space) or a good, lifelong home for the bun. "found as a stray" (shaking head).


Until this time I never hopped over to your blog. There is so much going on, and I shall try to visit when time permits. You do so much to help, and educate. Let's hope this innocent stray will be given a chance to snuggle up to a caring human in the weeks ahead! With some anti-biotic juices to get him/her better.

:hearts


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 10, 2010)

The individual who contacted me is supposed to forward me details tonight/tomorrow. I'll let you know ASAP!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure I can do much but I can try.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2010)

Trying makes a lot of _difference_, Ali !! Hugs to you and yours,


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 11, 2010)

Still waiting to hear back. Considering they pestered me about how 'urgent' this is, they sure aren't in a hurry to provide pertinent info!

I have a few different rescues and private individuals scrambling to help. If I can guarentee a home or foster within a month, I can take it and treat it for snuffles before sending it off, if that helps!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

Those who sound the "urgent" alarm and then take their time with a stray always make me worry. 

ray: good vibes....


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 11, 2010)

We have a potential placement! IF this person would get back to me already, that is. A rabbit rescue has stepped forward and can take the bunny in a few weeks if I can treat it first. Fingers crossed for the little bun...


----------



## cheryl (Jun 13, 2010)

How is the little bun doing?


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 13, 2010)

The rabbit should be here tomorrow, yay! A rescue has agreed to take her following treatment in 3-4 weeks. I'll post more when she gets here.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 13, 2010)

Ohh that's great news!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 14, 2010)

Great news indeed!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 14, 2010)

The rabbit is here, and I'm getting her antibiotics tomorrow. It's not a bad case at ALL. Will post more in my blog later tonight.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

That's great..i'm just glad she has another chance at life.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 15, 2010)

Pics and info in blog - this can be dubbed "resolved" now, I think


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 16, 2010)

Great to hear that there is a happy ending, Ren


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome. Will hop to your blog soon as time permits.

Yay for that needy bun to get the good care!!!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Just wanted everyone to know that the bun is responding GREAT to treatment. "She" might actually be a "he" - I'm questioning the utter lack of a dewlap and constant scent markings. I'm calling it "Monty" for now as the bun as turned out to be a bit of a handful - OK about being pet but don't you dare pick it up! I got kicked in the FACE on day one, don't even ask me how that happens to a person pretty well experienced in rabbit wrangling. O_O


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 23, 2010)

Reminds me of Karla comin' in as a stray and being on the floor to be euthanized because of suspected ringworm, bare spot on her fur. and fleas. Turns out, wasn't ringworm.

Hooray for antibiotics and rabbit-knowledgeable persons like you who care.

I think in time Monty'll be reassured of his picking-up by a trustworthy human, and not foot kick in the face anymore. What a grateful and fortunate bun. 

:hug: You've given him a name,


----------

